# S&w 22a



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Just purchased a 22A 4" barrel.

Any tips you can provide about this gun are greatly appreciated.

Using it strictly for plinking and proficiency training.:smt1099


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I have 1 with a 5.5 barrel, shoots great, just watch the buffer when taking it apart.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Any recommendations for the best ammo to shoot?


----------



## deanpf (Feb 19, 2009)

*22A Ammo*



plentyofpaws said:


> Any recommendations for the best ammo to shoot?


I've only had mine for a few months and have only gotten to shoot it twice. I've run four different types of ammo (200 rounds) through it and only had one ff with an uncoated lead hollow point. 
It is a real kick and very accurate.
fwiw


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey Paws,

I hope you have better luck with yours than I've had with mine. In case you don't, make sure you hang onto the receipt. In regards to the brand of ammo, I've found that only one particular brand works well on mine, I forget what it is though, I haven't shot mine in probably a year. Lemme search through my posts and I'll find it for ya 

Edit: I can't find it buddy, but I think you'll discover fairly quickly what your 22A likes and dislikes. Of all rounds, I've found .22's to be the pickiest.


----------



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting one of these. Would you recommend it / not recommend it and why?


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. Thus far the only stuff didn't like was supersonic's I think.

Would I recommend this gun? As a plinker yes. I really like the adjustable sights and it is very accurate. And the ammo doesn't kill the pocket book.


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

I have had a 22A since Christmas. Pretty good shooter. Nice and cheap to buy and cheap to shoot. Good combination in my book. Has the occasional lite strike.
All in all a pretty good gun. Still wish I would have bought the Ruger 22/45 and probably will but do not regret at all getting the 22A.


----------



## skippy783 (Feb 16, 2008)

My 22a would jam constantly with standard velocity ammo. Last week I used Remington LRN high velocity ammo and it cycled every shot without fail. Before last week I was ready to trade it off in a heartbeat, but now I don't want to part with it.

Fun to shoot, inexpensive, and a great gun to learn on.


----------

